# Thoughts about Malaga



## Yolly

Me again,

After much research, I have narrowed it right down to Malaga, as it really is the only destination my husband could reliably get to from Bournemouth airport on a regular basis.

Before thinking of going over to explore the area for myself and see what I think, could any of you with experience of living in or visitibg Malaga possibly give me some feedback. 

Would love to hear about:

the climate
What people do on a typical weekend for example
the sort of lifestyle I could expect
what are the locals like
do the tourists drive everyone mad or not!
Pros / cons of the area

Thanks ever so much. I think all your ideas and thoughts are so valuable.

Yolly


----------



## lynn

Yolly said:


> Me again,
> 
> After much research, I have narrowed it right down to Malaga, as it really is the only destination my husband could reliably get to from Bournemouth airport on a regular basis.
> 
> Before thinking of going over to explore the area for myself and see what I think, could any of you with experience of living in or visitibg Malaga possibly give me some feedback.
> 
> Would love to hear about:
> 
> the climate
> What people do on a typical weekend for example
> the sort of lifestyle I could expect
> what are the locals like
> do the tourists drive everyone mad or not!
> Pros / cons of the area
> 
> Thanks ever so much. I think all your ideas and thoughts are so valuable.
> 
> Yolly


Hi Yolly,

Well, to take your queries one at a time (and I speak about Malaga the province rather than the city):

1. The climate. Today, the sun is shining in a perfectly blue sky and I'm doing my housework in tee shirt and jeans. It'll be light here to about 6.30pm. Compared to the UK, the climate at this time of the year is just fantastic. However, over Christmas, we did have A LOT of rain for a couple of weeks. When it rains, IT RAINS!!!. On the coast, we don't have frost or snow in the winter, but inland you could expect a bit in the winter. The Spring and Autumn are fabulous, but the summer is ROASTING. Luckily, schools break up in June, so during the hottest months they don't go to school (and you won't have a school run).

2. Typical weekend? Well, my hubby flies in this afternoon. He plays golf with my boys at some point during the weekend. We may go out to lunch at a venta or down at the beach if the sun is shining. We walk the dog. We play tennis. We relax by the pool. We see friends/family.... 

3. I have found the locals to be friendly and helpful. Locals where I am means Spanish, Dutch, German, English, Finnish, etc etc and I haven't had a bad experience with anyone!

4. Tourists do touristy things in the touristy areas. You choose to frequent the same places, or not. There is plenty of room for everyone! However, the roads can get busy in peak season

5. As for Pros and Cons. Well, I think I have given some of the Pros already - great climate, outdoor lifestyle, lovely food, friendly people. Cons? Cost of living is not much cheaper than the UK, although the exchange rate is moving in the right direction which will help if your income is in Sterling, and when we moved, we budgeted carefully and STICK to it. Personally, I love it here and wouldn't want to move back to the UK, but there are expats here who have had a hard time of it here and could tell you another side of the story.


----------



## jojo

It is beautiful here today, I havent got a tee shirt on - maybe I feel the cold more lol, I've got a jumper and body warmer om, but its warmer outside than indoors at this time of the year. I guess cos we're a bit further inland, we do get frosts here and it is very cold at night and when it rains. 

For us a typical weekend is a lay in on Saturday morning (til 9am lol) and then I take my daughter horse riding and a chat with the lady who runs the stable (a good friend). I usually pop into mercadona on the way back and then take my son to Plaza Mayor - a big shoppin centre on Málaga outskirts where he "hangs out" with his mates. Our evening treat is usually "fish n chips" from the local chippy. Sunday morning we pick up "the old man" and then we'll go for a beach walk or lunch somewhere or go home and do bits and bobs. Sunday evening we usually go to a local hotel and have one of their amazing icecreams

The locals are great, we have a chap at the bottom of our road who has a drink problem, but he's more funny than trouble (sings badly, takes his trousers off, falls asleep in the ditch....). My neighbours are British and lovely. In the shops and bars they're all very friendly and helpful

Tourists can be found on the costas. We go to Torremolinos occasionally and "tourist watch" but they're no trouble. In fact in many ways its good that they're close by cos we can benefit from the touristy things - pedallos, banana boats, water parks, souvenier shops, we've even been known to wander into hotels of an evening to watch their cringworthy caberet shows lol!!!!

Those are the pros. 

The cons for me are the winters, the cold houses, the wind and rain (but its not all year), the amount of driving for everything (my own choice I guess cos of where we live). As Lynn says, the exchange rate has affected us quite badly, but.... well, just but!! I also feel a bit like a single parent sometimes with the "old man" commuting

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

I am very very pro Málaga - after 8 years in Spain I finally found paradise!

Hundreds of flights every day, everything from Sotogrande/Marbella to Nerja and beyond are all within an hour from the airport. Nice hinterland. 

Ski resort 2 hours away, golf courses around every corner (not just in agents´imaginations) Rentals readily available in all price ranges.

Only needs a decent football team!


----------



## Yolly

jojo said:


> It is beautiful here today, I havent got a tee shirt on - maybe I feel the cold more lol, I've got a jumper and body warmer om, but its warmer outside than indoors at this time of the year. I guess cos we're a bit further inland, we do get frosts here and it is very cold at night and when it rains.
> 
> For us a typical weekend is a lay in on Saturday morning (til 9am lol) and then I take my daughter horse riding and a chat with the lady who runs the stable (a good friend). I usually pop into mercadona on the way back and then take my son to Plaza Mayor - a big shoppin centre on Málaga outskirts where he "hangs out" with his mates. Our evening treat is usually "fish n chips" from the local chippy. Sunday morning we pick up "the old man" and then we'll go for a beach walk or lunch somewhere or go home and do bits and bobs. Sunday evening we usually go to a local hotel and have one of their amazing icecreams
> 
> The locals are great, we have a chap at the bottom of our road who has a drink problem, but he's more funny than trouble (sings badly, takes his trousers off, falls asleep in the ditch....). My neighbours are British and lovely. In the shops and bars they're all very friendly and helpful
> 
> Tourists can be found on the costas. We go to Torremolinos occasionally and "tourist watch" but they're no trouble. In fact in many ways its good that they're close by cos we can benefit from the touristy things - pedallos, banana boats, water parks, souvenier shops, we've even been known to wander into hotels of an evening to watch their cringworthy caberet shows lol!!!!
> 
> Those are the pros.
> 
> The cons for me are the winters, the cold houses, the wind and rain (but its not all year), the amount of driving for everything (my own choice I guess cos of where we live). As Lynn says, the exchange rate has affected us quite badly, but.... well, just but!! I also feel a bit like a single parent sometimes with the "old man" commuting
> 
> Jo xxx


All sounds very lovely. The winters can't be as bad as here! 7 degrees here today, grey, cloudy and wet. Just not at all inspiring and restrict you to being indoors!! I can appreciate your houses are not geared up to any colder temps!
Yolly


----------



## Yolly

lynn said:


> Hi Yolly,
> 
> Well, to take your queries one at a time (and I speak about Malaga the province rather than the city):
> 
> 1. The climate. Today, the sun is shining in a perfectly blue sky and I'm doing my housework in tee shirt and jeans. It'll be light here to about 6.30pm. Compared to the UK, the climate at this time of the year is just fantastic. However, over Christmas, we did have A LOT of rain for a couple of weeks. When it rains, IT RAINS!!!. On the coast, we don't have frost or snow in the winter, but inland you could expect a bit in the winter. The Spring and Autumn are fabulous, but the summer is ROASTING. Luckily, schools break up in June, so during the hottest months they don't go to school (and you won't have a school run).
> 
> 2. Typical weekend? Well, my hubby flies in this afternoon. He plays golf with my boys at some point during the weekend. We may go out to lunch at a venta or down at the beach if the sun is shining. We walk the dog. We play tennis. We relax by the pool. We see friends/family....
> 
> 3. I have found the locals to be friendly and helpful. Locals where I am means Spanish, Dutch, German, English, Finnish, etc etc and I haven't had a bad experience with anyone!
> 
> 4. Tourists do touristy things in the touristy areas. You choose to frequent the same places, or not. There is plenty of room for everyone! However, the roads can get busy in peak season
> 
> 5. As for Pros and Cons. Well, I think I have given some of the Pros already - great climate, outdoor lifestyle, lovely food, friendly people. Cons? Cost of living is not much cheaper than the UK, although the exchange rate is moving in the right direction which will help if your income is in Sterling, and when we moved, we budgeted carefully and STICK to it. Personally, I love it here and wouldn't want to move back to the UK, but there are expats here who have had a hard time of it here and could tell you another side of the story.


What's the other side of the story then?! Sounds pretty perfect to me! I appreciate no two people have the same experience though. What negative comments do you hear around you? Could to know both sides!

Yolly


----------



## Yolly

SteveHall said:


> I am very very pro Málaga - after 8 years in Spain I finally found paradise!
> 
> Hundreds of flights every day, everything from Sotogrande/Marbella to Nerja and beyond are all within an hour from the airport. Nice hinterland.
> 
> Ski resort 2 hours away, golf courses around every corner (not just in agents´imaginations) Rentals readily available in all price ranges.
> 
> Only needs a decent football team!


Great to hear such positive comments. Didfn't know there was skiing close by too.
Thanks

Yolly


----------



## SteveHall

Yolly said:


> Great to hear such positive comments. Didfn't know there was skiing close by too.
> Thanks
> 
> Yolly


Sierra Nevada - 30 minutes outside Granada ... forgot to mention that in Málaga you have Córdoba, Granada and Seville all easy for a day trip


----------



## jojo

only an hours drive to Gibraltar and cheap petrol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

That´s one place I would NOT recommend! 

...and on the 8th day god created Gibraltar


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> That´s one place I would NOT recommend!
> 
> ...and on the 8th day god created Gibraltar


Its not that bad, cheap petrol/ciggies/booze. British currency, big Morrisons superstore with all British foods etc (if you need it!?), the apes to look at - I enjoy going there!

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall

The apes. OK, I´ll give you that. 

The rest ....... Mmmmmm


----------



## Hombre

jojo said:


> its not that bad, cheap petrol/ciggies/booze. British currency, big morrisons superstore with all british foods etc (if you need it!?), the apes to look at - i enjoy going there!
> 
> Jo xxxx


yuk !!!!


----------



## jojo

Hombre said:


> yuk !!!!


Its a day out FFS!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## bakeja

Hold on a minute Steve. I liked your first contribution to this thread - but don't knock Gibraltar! It's a bit of an oddball place and I wouldn't want to live there but it has its plus points (apes, Morrisons). 

I am a Malaga resident and am really positive about it too. Rents are so low at the moment you can try somewhere out first and then decide. I would definitely choose somewhere close to a nice beach. There's no point in living on the Costa del Sol if you can't enjoy being close to the sea every day. As for negatives the local economy is very much down at the moment and I worry about secondary education for my little kids although they are all fine at the moment at a good primary school and a nursery.


----------



## desres

_Hiya Jo Jo 

I am relocating to Malaga also & wondered if you are familiar with Mijas area 

I have been out & had a look at Benelmadena / Estopona / Marbella / Banus 
but looked at Mijas on internet & looks really nice & rentals very good too !1

Any idea's on what its like living there .. not too quiet ? ... thks _


----------



## jojo

desres said:


> _Hiya Jo Jo
> 
> I am relocating to Malaga also & wondered if you are familiar with Mijas area
> 
> I have been out & had a look at Benelmadena / Estopona / Marbella / Banus
> but looked at Mijas on internet & looks really nice & rentals very good too !1
> 
> Any idea's on what its like living there .. not too quiet ? ... thks _


I'm not that familiar with it I'm afraid, I think theres a high percentage of Brits, but thats all I know. But there are a few on here from that area - "Lynn" who posts on here regularly lives there. She'll no doubt be able to fill you in

Jo xxxx


----------



## desres

WOW that was fast !! i have seen her posts i think .... cheers


----------



## jojo

desres said:


> WOW that was fast !! i have seen her posts i think .... cheers



I'm on a roll 

Jo xxxx


----------



## desres

_Hi Guys .. Also looking to relocate to Malaga 

Anyone familiar with Mijas area ?? _


----------



## bakeja

desres said:


> _Hiya Jo Jo
> 
> I am relocating to Malaga also & wondered if you are familiar with Mijas area
> 
> I have been out & had a look at Benelmadena / Estopona / Marbella / Banus
> but looked at Mijas on internet & looks really nice & rentals very good too !1
> 
> Any idea's on what its like living there .. not too quiet ? ... thks _


I live near Estepona but know all these points along the coast well enough to compare them I think in terms of liveliness. Marbella/Banus would be the most lively in terms of business, shopping, night/social life but is not to everyone's taste being also the most crowded, expensive and dare I say it somewhat showy/up itself in parts. I lump Benalmadena/Torremolinos/Fuengirola in together as they are neighbouring resort towns and share similar features: lots of Brits, high volume tourism, crowded, not the best beaches and a bit "kiss me quick" but also not without their charms particularly out of season. Mijas town and La Cala are quite close to Fuengi physically but a lot quieter and less in your face. Not that much to it but you are ideally located to access everything Marbella has to offer and Fungi on the other side. Best of all is my end of the coast - West of Estepona. Quieter, cheaper, less development, more Spanish. I love it but there's probably less to do there than the other hotspots.


----------



## lynn

Hi there,

As Jo says, I live in Mijas. We moved over here last September but have been visiting the area for years as my parents retired out here. Mijas pueblo is a picture postcard white village, perched up the mountain above fuengirola. It is so accessible to the coast that it is a popuar tourist trip for those holidaying in the area. Having said that, it is still a lovely place go for a spot of tapas or a wander and the feria in September is great fun. The town hall is also very switched on to helping its expat residents, and the foreigners' office is extremely helpful. The area of Mijas covers a big area right down to the coast and round to la Cala. Therefore, it can offer accomodation and activities for all different budgets and tastes. There are, as Jo says, a number of British expats living here, as well as other Northern Europeans and local Spanish, which makes for a really friendly and interesting mix. It is perfectly placed for access to the airport (25 mins) and has plenty of shops and facilities close by. I would recommend it! Please feel free to pick my brains if you need specific info and I'll try to help!


----------



## desres

_Thks Bakeja & Lynn for the info .. its difficult to get a feel for a place till your there 

I think its going to be a case of getting a place for a month while i have a good look around 
and take it from there ... Lynn will come back to you if i have any more questions once i have been to Mijas ...............thks again _


----------

